# How do Apothecaries become Apothecaries?



## Archangel57 (Jan 29, 2008)

How do Apothecaries become Apothecaries?

The codex generally explains most of how the professions of the Space Marines are accomplished but not the Apothecarie.

If any body has the fluff on them I sure would appreciate the 411.

And on a second note, do Chaos Maries have Apothecaries?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

No, Chaos Marines make do without them. The Blessings of the Chaos Gods sustain them. Although they do have individuals who are talented in medicae (The Red Corsairs former Chief Apothecary, aka The Corpsemaster)

Space Marines are trained to be vehicle crews, pilots, Techmarines, Apothecaries, Chaplains, and also Assault and Devastators when they become Tactical Brethren. They go into different branches depending on their interests or talents.

-Dirge


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Archangel57 said:


> How do Apothecaries become Apothecaries?
> 
> The codex generally explains most of how the professions of the Space Marines are accomplished but not the Apothecarie.
> 
> ...


Apothecary school :crazy:


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Apothecary school :crazy:


lmfao i thought that too


----------

